# you guys eat your catch



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just wondering if anyone else on here eats what they catch i eat most of my catch but not the ones that just clearly look sick


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I was taught to eat whatever I killed.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

me to


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i eat nearly most stuff (beavers, rats, *****, and such) but i've yet to eat a mink or an otter and dont think i will. I imagine it very fishy and musky.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

never tried mink otter weasel or pussum i m not sure if i will or not though


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont care if their finger licken good, theres no way I would eat my catch. If I'm that hungry I'll just whip up some Easy Mac or something.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You guys will have to try my Coyote Cassarole .....

Just kiddin' uke:

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Occasionally we would eat a **** or a small beaver, and I have tried bobcat at trapper's conventions a time or two. (I would try muskrat, but there are none in my area.) ... There used to be a couple of older gentlemen that would take any *****, beaver, or possums that I would take them... Some beaver and bobcats became chunk bait...but everything else went to the boneyard....... Now I know some people who eat possum, but after seeing one crawl up inside a dead horse and live until he flat ate himself out of house and home... I won't eat them.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

ND - you don't know what you are missing.

I eat the hide quarters and backstrap from the beaver that I catch, you can't tell it from beef, other than it is a little richer tasting.

I have brought it to the school were I work and never bring any home as it gets all eaten. A gentleman were my wife works tried it when she brought some it and offered to by some of my carcasses so he could get some too!

Baked, barbecued, shredded on buns, etc.

I haven't tried rats, but a good friend eats them and claims they are very good.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll hand it to some of you guys on this forum, you're a breed of your own. Crazy/courageous and I can't respect you more for it! :wink: 
:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We all eat processed foods, and if you eat processed foods you have eaten things you don't even want to know about. There is an acceptable level of rat hair and droppings in flour. Ya, choke choke hack, is that a hair in my bread.
Also, there is no truth in packaging. People who think they love scallops would be surprised to find that most times it's chunks of ray, cut out like a cookie cutter would. In some southern states I have seen muskrat sold as marsh rabbit. 
I think what a person will or will not eat is mostly a mind game. No one thinks twice about eating a scaly fish, but some will turn down turtle, beaver, or muskrat. I prefer good old beef, but when I am camping and hunting if it can't outrun me it better be darn mean or it's in dire danger. It's not something I do regularly, but something I do just our of curiosity. I wish prairie dogs didn't have that darn plague, I have always wanted to try one.
There is a small town near here that has an absolutely great game feed. Darn old memory of mine, I took so many different meats, that by the time I got back to my table I couldn't remember what was what. I kept track of the three I was most curious about, mountain lion, javelin, and lama.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have made summer sausage out of beaver,but draw the line an raccoon, have skinned to many with muscle worms, There is not another fur bearing animal that I would try except lynx which I have been told tastes like veal. madtrapper


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hey plainsman, the thing you said about marsh rabbit is true but down here (for those of us who eat it) it's understood to be muskrat. It's just called marsh rabbit because it tastes like rabbit. We're not trying to deceive anyone but i can see how you got mixed up.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

**** kind of tastes like mutton i think bever sort of like pork the rest all sort of have a taste on there own some people think im crazy when i talk about eating this stuff but they just dont know what there missing having beaver for supper tonight even :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

trapper_2 said:


> **** kind of tastes like mutton i think bever sort of like pork the rest all sort of have a taste on there own some people think im crazy when i talk about eating this stuff but they just dont know what there missing having beaver for supper tonight even :beer:


If you can eat mutton, your tougher than I am.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

whats wrong with mutton


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wyoming says 10,000 coyotes can't be wrong, but I just can't aquire a taste for it. I ate lamb chops a couple of times, but it was hard getting used to eating mint jelly with meat. Then I went to the winter show and they were giving free samples of mutton chile. I don't know maybe something was wrong with it, but it will be a long time before I work up the nerve to try mutton again. I think I spit so hard I dented the bottom of the trash barrel.


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

First off, no way in h ell I'd eat any animal that didn't bleed out, or at least bleed quite a bit. It's legal to shoot beavers here and I do partake of the medium sized little buggers. Throw em in a roasting pan with potatoes, onions, carrots and whatever else you want to clean out of the fridge....son that's good eaten. Used to eat rats n rice, a delicacy prepared by my brother when we used to trap together. It was good as I remember. Raccoon....not so much, as for eating predators, never tried em.


----------

